# Suche Gästepass



## rennweiter (3. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammne,

wie so vielen hat sich Diablo 2 in meine Erinnerung gebrannt, und ich würde zu gerne dem heutigen Regen entfliehen und schauen ob mich Diablo 3 genauso fesselt...

Also, wie gesagt wäre ich sehr dankbar wenn mir jemand einen Code übermitteln würde.



Viele Grüße


----------

